# Baby born with broken ribs?



## moms angels (Oct 15, 2004)

Has anyone heard of a baby being born with broken ribs? My daughter's best friend had her baby yesturday and she was told a little while after birth that baby has 3 broken ribs. Baby weighed 11.5 lbs.

I've heard of a broken clavical, but never broken ribs. I'm guessing her Dr. was waaay too rough. I'm thinking she might want to put in a complaint. Would love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## mamatogirls (Nov 23, 2009)

The only other thing that came to my mind was brittle bone disease. I had seen a show on Discovery Health that was telling about a child that had this but they didn't know it for quite a while but when the child was born it had broken bones, although I don't remember where or how many. There are different levels of the disease and I believe it can be hereditary or just be a gene mutation. This may be the extreme but just another thought I guess.


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

osteogenesis imperfecta?


----------



## Wittyone (May 11, 2005)

I agree with the 2 prev posters - osteogenesis impefecta or brittle bone disease is a congenital problem with the bones that lead the bones being broken very, very easily. This was the first thing that came to my mind, and hopefully will be the case for this little one's pediatric provider. Often parents are heavily scrutinized for child abuse before a child receives a diagnosis b/c it's so abnormal to have an infant with broken bones. If this child does indeed have this condition it would be a blessing for the family to find out so early!


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

was the baby resuscitated? I am thinking that ribs breaking from chest compressions is possible- and who knows, a friend of mine caught a baby- hands off no shoulder dystocia, mom caught the baby herself and the baby had a broken clavicle, probably just the way the baby moved through the pelvis-
this baby being 11.5 lbs is a pretty big baby could just be an unusual fit near the tail bone or it could be if there was some moves done for shoulder dystocia- like supra pubic pressure that it compressed the chest and the ribs broke then hard to say.


----------



## Earlene Nettles (Jan 14, 2015)

would love to hear what the diagnosis was my grand son has 3 broken ribs and dcf was called even tho the drs said it was from birth he weighed 8lbs 13 oz


----------



## kymamaw (Jan 19, 2015)

My son & daughter in law have had their daughter taken out of their home by cps because of 2 ribs broken in front. She had RSV so xrays were taken to check for pneumonia. The thing is they told cps they had no idea there was rib fractures and couldn't explain the how it happened. My husband and I kept telling them not to worry to tell the truth and everything would be fine. Our mistake. We went back and looked at birth pictures and she had terrible bruising on her ribs. My granddaughter weighed 7lbs and 13oz. Her mother wears a size 0 and still does after the baby. She labored 18 hours with 9 after her water was broken. None of these things seem to matter to cps. We are heartbroken. I just want this over. Parents are considered guilty until they prove their own innocence. The sw worker told them this is just little people court don't worry about it.... Really??? It's just my kids whole world that might be taken from them!!! I'm glad (sad really) that there are other people out there that can relate... It's terrible anyone has to suffer through these waking nightmares!


----------

